# Really struggling - Hills



## Slaav (16 Apr 2011)

I am a newbie to this strange lycra clad world so bear with me....

Trying to increase mileage and stamina as quickly as possible from a fairly low fitenss base.

Managed 44 miles today but cant get up steep hills for all the lycra in a bike shop.

Is it really just a question of working up to the biggies? I live down in Glos so pretty tricky to avoid big hills. Bit bored of my hill free route and cannot assume that there will be no hills on my Charity bike ride on 18th May! (53,96 and 63 miles over the weekend I believe)

Thanks for any tips and pointers...

Specialized Allez with clip in pedals (MTB cleat type - not full race clip ins if that matters)


ps - No sport other than golf for around 7 years but was pretty active with golf and rugby. (rowed at school and Uni so big old potato farming legs)


----------



## xpc316e (16 Apr 2011)

I find that if one changes into a really low gear at an early stage in the ascent and then just twiddles away that it works well. If you power along the flat and then try to storm hills, gradually changing down when the legs cannot manage to keep going in the selected gear then it is a recipe for disaster.


----------



## corshamjim (16 Apr 2011)

I know what you mean. 

I'm usually not a believer in 'training' (just get out and ride), but have to say it is worth tackling some hills once in a while. It builds up those muscles which on the flat really don't get stretched enough. Do a few hills once in a while and you'll soon find they seem less steep.


----------



## steve52 (16 Apr 2011)

its hard and hard for a long time


----------



## Phixion (16 Apr 2011)

One day you will just make it up and think "what was all the fuss about?"


----------



## teletext45 (16 Apr 2011)

i was exactly the same when i started

my advise is to get your gear change before you start to go up the hill, pick a speed it may be slow but keep it constant and try to stay in the same gear. Next time use the next year up etc etc and you see yourself improve... 


well thats how i do it

andy


----------



## Hacienda71 (16 Apr 2011)

The more you try them the easier they get. Enjoy the challenge, it then becomes addictive. You will then find yourself planning routes with hills. It takes time but you will see an improvement.


----------



## ACS (16 Apr 2011)

I'm my limited experience hill's never get easier you just get quicker reaching the top of them.

I hate them, all of them, but I go out and ride as many of them as I can, as often as I can. Riding on the flat quickly is nice, but training on the hills means you get to ride on the flat even quicker.

Some can climb, others glide up them with little perceived effort, the rest of us just grovel to the top having chewed through the stem and be thankful that there are others to be conquered.


----------



## Slaav (16 Apr 2011)

Thanks for quick replies everyone.

I was dreading the whole 'it gets easier with time' mantra! But that seems to be the gist of it.

Thanks for the tip re gear at the START rather than half way up when I cant rotate anymore - actually reminds me of a reverse set on the free weight bench press (while ago now) and you just knew that as the last of the weights were slipped off, and you were just squeezing one more out - with grunts etc (and remember no weight at all) - and then the pretty girl walks in and gives you one dismissive glance!

Always happened.

HAve the Easter break to work on hills but the one big question.... How long and how fast does one improve? (I know it depoends etc)

Will I see appreciable improvemnt in 4 weeks?


----------



## PpPete (16 Apr 2011)

Slaav said:


> (MTB cleat type - not full race clip ins if that matters)



This is a GOOD idea. No shame in walking up the hills if you have to, and it is so much easier in MTB shoes.


----------



## Hacienda71 (16 Apr 2011)

Slaav said:


> Will I see appreciable improvemnt in 4 weeks?




Yes you should if you ride the same hill over and over. The difference may not be huge but you should notice that the bit you found almost impossible will be hard but doable. You will probably see a little weight loss as well.

Tip. There are different schools of thought on it but occasionaly drop down a gear and stand up while pedalling for a short time, this varies the muscle groups you are using and also incorporates your weight into your power transfer. Don't forget to change back into an easier gear when you sit back down on the saddle though.


----------



## summerdays (16 Apr 2011)

satans budgie said:


> I'm my limited experience hill's never get easier you just get quicker reaching the top of them.
> 
> I hate them, all of them, but I go out and ride as many of them as I can, as often as I can. Riding on the flat quickly is nice, but training on the hills means you get to ride on the flat even quicker.
> 
> Some can climb, others glide up them with little perceived effort, the rest of us just grovel to the top having chewed through the stem and be thankful that there are others to be conquered.



I am one of those ... I still hate hills (apart from going down them and the view), but they get fractionally easier to crawl up with practice.


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Apr 2011)

Hills.
Relax
Practice.
Relax
Tecnique
Relax

Did I mention relaxing?

OK, there's more than one way to skin a cat. You can ride hills standing or sitting or both. Which you choose depends on your preference and the type of hill. Whichever you choose you need tp practice and relax.
OK, the relax thing, many people tense-up with hills and waste energy just when you need every drop you have.
So, if you're sitting, select a nice gear in plenty of time. Not necessarily at the start of the climb, but before it gets difficult. Sit at the rear of the saddle, relax your upper body, shoulders arms, hands on the tops or hoods and just gently wind or spin away, all chilled-out, relaxed breathing. Let your lower back and your legs do all the work.
If you need to stand, snick up a gear (or 2 if you're powerful of leg) and stand. Keep the bike upright, hands on hoods, weight slightly forward and again try and relax and move gently with purpose rather than thrashing the bike from side to side which wastes energy for no gain.

So go out and practice and find what works for you!


----------



## festival (16 Apr 2011)

As has been said earlier, select an easy gear before you need it and spin the pedals . 
You have to train to pedal fast before you can push big gears fast enough to maintain momentum.
Once you can spin the gears to go faster you can up the gears and maintain the cadence. 
While doing this concentrate on your form on the bike, e.g. relax your arms, lightly grip the bars, regulate your breathing and aim for a fluid peddling action.
When you start to see an improvement, aim for small victories like click in to a higher gear and accelerate over the top of the hill. 
If you can find a small circuit with a hill on it, warm up first, then use it for some interval training. ride a number of circuits until you have reached you limit.


----------



## Bicycle (16 Apr 2011)

Yes... Everything that's been said.

I too am a former rower who still rides a bike. The rowing muscles will help you.

For sure, you need to be in a good, low gear. 

With your SPD shoes on, you will find that you can start to spread the work more effectively round the whole rotation of the pedal.

That sounds silly, but it isn't.

It will help to spread the work out when you really start to grind up a hill.

Also, sliding a little to the front or rear of the saddle changes slightly the muscles that you use, so that will help to get you up the big hills.

Sitting up and holding the bars to the rear on the outside will help to open your lungs up to that extra little bit of air.

Apart from that, relax as much of your body as you can and just concentrate on tapping away on those pedals.

It does get less difficult, but it never gets easy.


----------



## corshamjim (16 Apr 2011)

IME, yes - tackle some hills fairly hard every few days and you will appreciate a real difference in only a couple of weeks or so.


----------



## Slaav (17 Apr 2011)

Thanks everyone for the replies and dare I say it, encouragement!

Weather lovely so may pop out now and loosen off for 20 miles or so (that was a major goal a matter of weeks ago) - so hopefully will think the same about Hills over the Easter break!

Have a b1tch hill out the drive and turn left which is c. 1.5/1.6 miles in total length. Will work out the vertical climb for interest but wont attempt that today that's for sure!

Anyway, thanks again and will report back - any other ideas or tips greatly appreciated.


----------



## titch124 (17 Apr 2011)

the best advice i have had recently on hill climbing was to keep you top half loose, best way to do this is to drop your shoulders, and wiggle your fingers(sounds daft but it works) keep sitting , and like the others said , rather than shift gear as you need it going up a hill , shift early and just stay on top of that gear

and if you have to stand up , shift down 1-3 gears , because you have your full weight on the pedals you should be able to turn harder


----------



## coffeejo (17 Apr 2011)

Without any technical know-how, all I can say is that they just get easier the more of them you do.

And once you've made it to the top for the first time, that memory gives your legs extra strength the next time.

Seriously, I don't even notice some of the hills that had me on my knees when I started cycling at the end of January.


----------



## Paulus (17 Apr 2011)

It has been mentioned before, but I find sliding back along the saddle a little really helps. It tends to lengthen the leg stroke so you get a little more power whilst you are seated.


----------



## jamman (17 Apr 2011)

Slaav said:


> I am a newbie to this strange lycra clad world so bear with me....
> 
> Trying to increase mileage and stamina as quickly as possible from a fairly low fitenss base.
> 
> ...



Hi I'm still a bit of a newbie and been cycling for about a month.

When i very first started i was pitiful at hills, even slight inclines were making my legs ache 

But all I can say is to keep tackling them, eventually your legs adapt and they seem much easier.

I'd say as a rough guide for gearing, stay in the usual gear you use for flats whilst climbing and try to keep your legs moving as fast as they were, then drop down to an easier gear when your legs are feeling the strain and slowing down.

Don't give in to them or let them beat you, also always remember that for every incline you defeat, there will usually be a lovely decline waiting for you later on


----------



## Piemaster (17 Apr 2011)

I'm working near Aberdeen at the moment and have brought the bike up with me. I normally cycle the flatlands of East Yorkshire so my sympathies, 'cos I'm finding hills a bit testing too.
I've tried all the tips on how to tackle the hills and it is getting easier. However a big thumbs up to Cycleworld in Stonehaven for being open on a Sunday, when anyone with any interest in bikes should be riding the thing, and swapping a 20t sprocket for a 22t one on my Alfine hub.
I may well be spinning out downhill now, but I can live with that.


----------



## the_mikey (17 Apr 2011)

I crawled out of Bath up 200m over 1.9km , very slowly...


----------



## Chris S (17 Apr 2011)

When I started cycling I used to sit on the seat. Now I just rest against it and most of my weight goes through my legs to the pedals. It makes going up hill a lot easier.


----------



## Ed Crane (17 Apr 2011)

Just beat a hill today that I haven't managed in about 5 previous attempts since last summer. It felt great and as others have said, just keep trying. I couldn't believe it when I realised I was gonna make it. Still plenty more nearby that I'm convinced I'll "never" beat lol..


----------



## KingstonBiker (17 Apr 2011)

xpc316e said:


> I find that if one changes into a really low gear at an early stage in the ascent and then just twiddles away that it works well. If you power along the flat and then try to storm hills, gradually changing down when the legs cannot manage to keep going in the selected gear then it is a recipe for disaster.



I would agree with this approach. Today I did a 40 mile ride that included Box Hill (part of the route of the Olympic road race). It was my first time riding up the hill so wasn't sure what to expect. I just selected a relatively low gear (on my triple) and steadily made the ascent, ignoring the fact that loads of fellow cyclists were streaming past me. After comfortably reaching the top I now know that next time I can push it a little harder.


----------



## peelywally (17 Apr 2011)

mash the flats , after doing that for a week or two you will l glide uphills as if on a magic carpet ,

avoid really easy gearing options in other words and let your legs adapt and adapt they will .


----------



## paddy01 (17 Apr 2011)

My tuppence, FWIW :-)

Short sharp hills, I'll just accelerate almost to sprint on the approach and then just stomp up them.

For longer hills I'll drop down near the start (before it gets to the point where changing gear messes up cadence too much) and twiddle away until I get to the top. That said I will try and stay in the same gear as long as I can as the hill changes gradient unless it gets too severe.

I can remember a few years ago when I came back to cycling after many years away, there's a hill nearby, not too long, sharp at the start then eases off. First time I went up it I was pretty well convinced I was having a cardiac arrest  These days I use it as a bench mark on how quick I get up it at various points during a ride  I does get easier.


----------



## Slaav (18 Apr 2011)

Well a couple of days off this week (maybe Boris home but nothing sensible) and then the Easter break!

12 days or so of concentrated and planned riding - should get leg strength up.

Personal goal is then to attack Cowcombe Hill in Gloucestershire! (should be able to look it up) but a horrible hill.

If I can even get up it, then I will start to believe some of teh above


----------

